# just nuts



## cringo (Sep 26, 2002)

why hazelnut? why not any kind of nut bush or tree sounds good to me. Im not a poet but i am trying to get some of the more edible nuts that i can, at least to grow around here, if nothing else just to see if they will grow and produce. Everybit of research helps. thanks a bunch


----------

